# The NOC List 2006



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi, ive heard that the NOC List from 2006 is going to be added to the 2011 list in the coming weeks. Does anybody know where i can find what was on that list as i've searched the net and can't find it anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

From whom have you heard this?


----------



## Albion (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Auld Yin, i've found this link, they seem to have added the 2006 list although i'm unsure if they mean one can qualify for residence via using it.

Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2011


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think you understood this wrong:
this is the general NOC list, a list of all occupations within Canada. But they recently have changed this list, they have updated the list. Numbers are changed, professions are added and so on. This is very confusing for a lot of people, because, like in Immigration, they still use the 'old' numbers, but (some? all?) numbers changed. So that is why now, you can also consult the 'old' NOC 2006 list again. 
This has nothing to do with the limited list of high in demand professions for Immigration (Federal Skilled Worker Visa).


----------

